# [Case Mod] Flava Formula



## L4mka (Feb 29, 2016)

Flava Formula


Welcome all at my next project. Cooler Master asked me last year with offer to mod their Master Case Pro 5... So, why not? 

I used it for project for ASUS CZ and liked it so much that I have to make one for me too. Therefore, this time not building the case, but edit and rigorous tuning of each part.

Color theme is clear - black and yellow. Red has been enough, I like yellow ..
Flava = yellow







Planning was easier this time because I did not have to invent a whole case  As you can see on the render I planned mainly inside of the computer. I want the cleanest possible look - cleaner than in previous projects.

I want to do water loop exactly as in render - only horizontal pipes (I hope it will be possible). For first time I would like to use a bent tubes.

*Materials:*

Especially materials that complete the case.

- Steel
- Plexiglass
- Airbrush paint and varnish

*Plan:*

Edit inside with emphasis on a much greater smoothing interior and a cleaner appearance. The outer part of the case completely airbrush (still thinking about paint and changing my mind every day is different ) in combination with yellow paint 

*Components:*

▪ Intel i7 6700K
▪ ASUS FORMULA VIII
▪ ASUS GTX 980 Poseidon
▪ SSD
▪ RAM
▪ Cooler Master V1000
▪ Master Cooler Master Case PRO 5
▪ Corsair AF120 and SP120

As you can see, I do not know all components for now. 

Everything will be watercooled, as always, for the use of water components from the two top producers - Bitspower and EKWB.

This project would not have been possible with the support of these wonderful sponsors!






As regards the actual progress, so that it is not more or less zero  But! I already have motherboard and case at home. 











I will add more soon, probably I will make outside of case first and then through to the inside.
​


----------



## L4mka (Mar 6, 2016)

*UPDATE 1*

I have today the first update - first progress and presentation of case for this project.

This is *Cooler Master MasterCase PRO 5*. The latest case from CM. Designed for modders and people who like to do everything their own - "Make It Yours."
With the partial modularity oof this case you have many choices how to build your PC.






The front part is perforated and there is a possibility to place up to three 140 mm fans or 360 radiator like me 






In the PRO version left side has window, right have not.






Back side is a classic with the possibility of mounting up to 140 mm fan.






What I like the most is this part for easy installation PSU 






The lower part where is PSU is from the upper beautifully divided right from the CM, which I think is very practical. There are two slots for 2.5 "drives, and cabling.






Front panel buttons and offers two USB 3.0 ports and two audio jacks.











To the progress - I took the case to a friend who is devoted to painting etc. I recently built with him a sealed spray booth. The box is completely out of the film and is ventilated. The box has dimensions of 1.9 x 2.6 meters, which is sufficient for our needs.

Dismantled case - dismantled parts which will be painted and varnished.






Before painting was necessary paint everything with paint filler.











After spraying filler came a control spray. 
And then grinding ... A lot of grinding 






This look quite good, isnt it?  Maybe someday ...






Parts are already back in the box before the first layer of gray metallic. We will continue next weekend!


----------



## L4mka (Mar 19, 2016)

*UPDATE 2 *

In the next update we will stand for a while with the booth. We cut a little window 50x50 cm for easily looking inside. 






And also there can be placed a GoPro camera 






Regarding the case we painted all parts with gray metallic finish - it was also drama in store with colors to choose  some nice gray we said, and vendor gave us a pattern and there was about 150 gray 






After the gray came the "foil technique". Sprayed with a layer of black and dried by foil several times. In the end, it creates nice structure

With this technique we have the experience from last autumn, because we made this computer for ASUS CZ  





















On the side panel will be simple logo. It will be yellow - white - black 






The case is now painted at 100%. After the weekend we will polish the parts and I will continue with modding interior. It is like a mirror, isnt it? "Perfect" for photoshoot  











One last thing to a workshop was missing .. The holder for spraying guns  2 mm HQ steel powder coated.






At wall


----------



## L4mka (Apr 4, 2016)

* UPDATE 3 *

I have not so much time for modding these days  ... Normal situation  Anyway the case is completely painted and is already polished  Here are the photos. It was also really cool to took these photos because in the clear polished coat reflects absolutely everything 

Complete case  






The front part will remain so "free", but there will be a radiator fan and finally a bit of yellow 






Rear side with the ASUS.











The front main panel connectors and buttons.










Although each piece was made separately the texture between different parts altogether builds nicely.






More coming soon !!


----------



## L4mka (Apr 11, 2016)

* UPDATE 4 *

After completion of the outer part, I started working on the inside. I want it inside more smooth and therefore add further steel sheets which will have only those holes that are needed.

Last week I took case to a small HW event organized by ASUS, so at least I mounted the mobo, res and pump 






Sheets, which will complement the interior. Mostly cover sheets






This sheet is with prepared holes for mounting res without screws. Originally I wanted straight combo pump + res, but finally I decided for this solution 






Sheet fits perfectly.






Back side. Here I will have to do some cuts with Dremel.






From the bottom of the case, I removed the mounting position for disks ...






... and added a cover plate.











The second plate, yet everything fits perfectly 






Sheet around mobo has prepared a straight holes for cabling - better organization of cables that will keep nicely their shape.






And the back cover from the back side











I hope in next weeks I will have more time to continue with this mod


----------



## L4mka (Apr 25, 2016)

*UPDATE 5 *

Finally some hardware! For the water cooling. EKWB send me into this project their two radiators, pump and pastel colors for mixing liquid  For their help they deserve great thanks!

Raditaror PE360 into front and SE240 into the top of the case.






D5 pump with PWM control - which is a great thing imo, better than a classic control on D5 pumps.






Two pure water which will be mixed with pastel concentrates. I took even one orange - I could possibly freshen up 






I was quite looking forward to yellow, interesting color 






Radiators are well treated and with amazing cooling capacity.











However, radiators passed the same finish - to match the case.






Their removal is quite simple, just remove the eight screws and disassemble radiator comfortable, which is great if you decide to paint 






Basic gray metallic as well as on the case











After already known foil technique and finally logo carved through the template 






Decent appearance






There are a few more photos of painted radiators.





















Currently I have still a lot of work with another project but soon I add more!


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice work SUBBED! How did you mablize the matalic's? I know of the effect where they use fiol while the paint is drying, your doesn't appaer as such(sorry just woke up)you mentioned it but I didn't understand what you meant. Your looks smooth where as when you use the plastic while drying it makes it a rough finish doesn't it? Former body/paint man can you tell, been out of the loop a long time, love your spray both!!!


----------



## L4mka (May 5, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Nice work SUBBED! How did you mablize the matalic's? I know of the effect where they use fiol while the paint is drying, your doesn't appaer as such(sorry just woke up)you mentioned it but I didn't understand what you meant. Your looks smooth where as when you use the plastic while drying it makes it a rough finish doesn't it? Former body/paint man can you tell, been out of the loop a long time, love your spray both!!!



It is made by foil. First gray, then black and immediately "drying" by creased foil. I think we have video on GoPro about making this. But not sure..


----------



## L4mka (May 5, 2016)

*UPDATE 6 *


Radiators are finished so I can start assembling them in case. First I decided to mod the front of the case.








360 radiator is the largest rad that can be placed in front position.








But around rad to avoid unnecessary empty space, so between the radiator and the fans will come this sheet.














These fans, I have at home and SP version (which better for radiator), but the appearance of the blades is prettier version AF  I think they could have done it just fine. Anyway, those stickers have go.








Fans fitted  Of course, not red, but will go into yellow.








Almost the entire front of the front.














The front part is completed by two plates mounted on standoffs.














More will tell you this render, as I imagined the front part


----------



## L4mka (May 15, 2016)

* UPDATE 7*

Rings of fans has finally got the yellow color. On some of the photos is not well illustrated color, but it's just as yellow as liquid (ie. nice deep yellow) and a sleeving cabling.






Also on the yellow-painted aluminum L profile.






Between the radiator and plate I put dust filter, which was originally perforated in front of the case.






After that plate itself. Incidentally, all sheets are already painted on black matte.






Installation of fans and tightening spacers, ...






which are for L-profile and two smaller plates.






Profile on both sides trimmed front and fine-tune the overall appearance.






The view from the other side. Input and output of the radiator will be at the bottom of the case.






But  first radiator plate and the fans ...











and after that the front plastic.






And finally profiles along with two plates  The front overall looks good imo, it surpassed my expectations 











Next time I want to continue on the inside, not only with the installation of these plates, but also all others.






The second radiator EKWB SE240 along with fans ready for installation in the upper position.











When I will recycle the dust filter from the front, so I decided to use even the front grille as a cover.


----------



## L4mka (May 24, 2016)

* UPDATE 8 *

After a small break I've got a pretty big update full of photos  I would like the project completed by the end of June.  So now should be more frequent updates.

Because I decided to do my own holes for cabling, was necessary to make a few notches. And not only for wiring, but also some for reservoir and fittings. I painted edges with black paint to make it clean. 






During the drying paint, I began to mount inside covers to divide the case - a total of 4 plates. One top here






A second here.






Together its pretty clean 






On the back side, again jsut for finishing appearance.






Cabling of buttons, USB and audio I hid a little to the left side.





This is the final appearance of the interior after modding. And we can start with the assembly 






As always, I will use water cooling from Bitspower - for the support they deserve great thanks!






Here are some photos of amazing products, which I'll use in this project 






























































As you can see reservoir will be mounted without screws - only through fittings.






Reservoir and fittings are prepared, only insert in case 






Sits exactly






Next up was the top D5 pump, also partly predisposed on the table and then just mounted inside.






TOP is mounted on the bracket with 4 screws.






Rear side of this section. 






This section, therefore, pump and reservoir, it is completely ready. It lacks only tubing and water  I will add more soon


----------



## L4mka (Jun 5, 2016)

* UPDATE 9 *

Last week rams from G.Skill arrived. A total of 32 GB of 3000 Mhz. TridentZ are really good and look super, very cool design. They also offer them in other color combinations.






But watercooling is watercooling  Here are some photos rams, before dismantling their coolers. Really amazing hiqh quality product











































The original coolers are down.











Classical installation of water cooling - the two parts, thermally conductive pads, and then 2 screws .











On this side, I put a sticker TridentZ, let's at least see which beasts are inside 






This week I will be doing the sleeving, something I already have, but I will upload it everything together


----------



## L4mka (Jun 15, 2016)

*UPDATE 10 *

Cabling is ready! After two afternoons I put it together  now just remain to put the sleeved cables through the prepared holes in a sheet around the MB. For the delivery of material to the sleeving I must thank http://www.Icemodz.eu! Mdpc quality x-sleeving, tools and connectors are at very reasonable prices.











Tools for taking out all kinds of connectors.






In addition, some connectors.






Crimping pliers very useful for custom cabling 






A total of about about 80 meters sleeving in beautiful colors just for this project 






Block for RAM memory, I was really not happy with nickel part in this project..






The inner part, where the water flows, I'd rather taped






After the third layer 






The block now looks completely different and fits into the PC much more






Here is the complete wiring for the PSU.
















I  made straight connector to the PSU via 6pin 






Another special part for this project -  ASUS Maximus Formula VIII from ASUS. For me it's the best-looking MB I've ever had 











Perfect workmanship including two (Start and Reset) keys that are nicely incorporated into the cover plate.






Formula = water block. This time, a very high quality from ek.






SupremeFX audio and lighting with RGB..






Backside also has its cover.
















Rear I / O offers great connectivity including WiFi card.






Boom! MB in place 






Stickers on the sides of the new heatspreaders of G.Skill RAM memory.






From one side.






And from the other side.






Already some 90-degree fittings. Hopefully everything goes as plan .. Today I bought CPU, so next time I can continue with the water loop.






Somehow I played around and created this one  But maybe I will really use it... more soon! I'll be glad for your feedback


----------



## L4mka (Jun 26, 2016)

*UPDATE 11 *

Next step - graphics card.  Everything comes together better and better and finish is near 

Anyway, for a graphics card, the GTX 980 Poseidon, big thanks to ASUS! 






Card in a very luxurious design and also including hybrid cooler. But despite this I prefer fullcover block from Bitspower, especially in terms of appearance 


























And up to the installation of water block! First, of course, take down the original cooling including backplate.











Then its easy -  new pads, paste, and mounted the block. 






The original backplate goes in combination with the block nicely, but in the case it did not look as nice as here on the table 











The card slot. There is already seen some disturbing things - the card is not 100% horizontally.






That is why I have made such a support from the M4 threaded rod. I'd hate how the card is not 100% horizontal 






Another thing was that each block looked different ... One shiny, second (VGA) transparent with nickel parts (which I already painted on the block RAM).






Therefore, it came to a painting






Both units are painted on a lot of dark gray - black up to be equal and matched to the CPU block and also POM top on the pump etc.











VGA block was no need to disassemble, just enough to cover up the G1/4" threads and paint






IMO looks much better  more soon!


----------



## L4mka (Jul 6, 2016)

*UPDATE 12*

A little delay  It was still necessary to mount the PSU and I also decided to use ASUS Fan Extension card for fan control

Installation of PSU into this case is very convenient.











Here are a few more photos of V1000 for which I want to thank Cooler Master!


























And the very last piece of hardware this beautiful drive from OCZ (Vector 180 - 480GB), for which I want to thank them!


























And small mod on the ssd  After all, blue is not fit there at all, so at least this way.











Here is one in a million ways of connecting fittings of the CPU block and the connection block with the MB and RAM blocks. As I mentioned earlier do tubing straight and good looking is sometimes a bit of a challenge. 






The winning option. 












MB finally mounted into the case






Originally I wanted it as shown here, a straight tube and out of the closet, but it was not quite it.






So I did this, it has no purpose but it looks much better!






Current status  As you can see I really do not much missing!


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 6, 2016)

Subbed! Awesome work!


----------



## L4mka (Jul 18, 2016)

*UPDATE 13 
*
In these summer days it is difficult to be at home and make your computer  But anyway here is my last update. Water loop, cabling - all done! 






One of the last passtrough in place 






Final check the location of graphics card.






And hooray for assembling the last couple of pipes.






Measurement of the corner joints. 






After that came the cabling. First 6 pin PCIE






And then the 8 pin PCIE, also cable for cable stretch through the prepared holes.






Rear of the total adjusted state. 






Half stretched through 99% done 











Only such detail on the finished loop (pre-wiring). Filling soon!


----------



## L4mka (Aug 8, 2016)

*FINAL PHOTOS!*

So, it is finished! Thanks for support and enjoy finished mod  Hope you will like it. Let me know in comments :thumb:


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome work!!!


----------

